# Best polish or wax



## Jako999 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi one and all sorry to be a pain but Ive had a bit of a look and there are lots listed on here. So what is the best brand of polish or is it wax or what for my silver roadster and how about the black hood as it is starting to show the fold marks.
Thanks in advance.
Jako


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Firstly polish & wax are two completely different things.

The 'best' wax as you put it, is this: :wink: 




Knowone is gonna be able to give you a real answer as there are so many, at so many different prices :?
If you know very little about the subject, any reputable brand is gonna do the job TBH. Megs, AG, poorboys, Clearkote etc.

I think some reading on here might help you out: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/

Tim


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> The 'best' wax as you put it, is this:


Well i am not saying that this wax is any better... but from a cost point of view..it makes the above look like somthing you would get out of aldi

http://www.zymol.co.uk/zymolsolaris.aspx £= 19 787.613 British pounds


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

bigsyd said:


> > The 'best' wax as you put it, is this:
> 
> 
> Well i am not saying that this wax is any better... but from a cost point of view..it makes the above look like somthing you would get out of aldi
> ...


 :lol: I was looking for that link, but couldn't remember where I'd seen it before! Surely knowone would buy it!


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

silvers silver :roll: its easy to make it look shiny. Not as rewarding as darker colours if you know what I mean.
I have lots of waxes, glazes and polish, swissvax bos is ace, but at £135 a pot is the final result on a silver worth more than my dodo light fantastic £35 or good ol colly £20. Not for me it isnt.

Everyone has their own preference in wax. To be considered are costs, car prep and what protection you are after. Are you a wax every couple of weeks guy or twice a year man?

For your roof have a look at jiab guide at the top of the section, fabsil is the future.

Si


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Tim that vid is good stuff, interesting.


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

I reckon Zymol is pretty good, can be pricey though, Swissvax is another good wax. For the hood, well when I had a cab I used to use Autoglym but I can't remember exactly what it was called. it came with an applicator pad and spray. First time I used it is scared the S*it out of me as it foamed up quite a lot.


----------

